# What did you get for Christmas



## beaverden (Sep 20, 2011)

Well just had the Inlaws over for Christmas and my wife and son got me a new trappers basket . Oh the joy no more pulling that sled to check the beaver and ringtails tomorrow . Marry Christmas to all.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congratulations! You will really like your new trappers basket. I bought one many years ago, the fiberglass style and use it every year. I am not trapping this year due to back surgery but I sure miss it. In the morning my son will open one of his gifts which is a trooper style fur hat made from some of the 'rats I trapped last year. Always good to hear about someone having a good time trapping.....I hope to be setting some steel again next year.

Merry Christmas to all.... be careful on your lines...


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I got a headlight, some knife sharpeners and a scale. I told my wife I needed a good scale to weigh my beavers on because that tells me about what size to stretch them and I like keeping track of the weights from each colony so I know what's still out there. My old one is plumb wore out. The one she gave me goes up to 550lbs! :yikes: No- that's not a typo. Even after carrying a super blanket a mile it still doesn't feel like it weighs that much! :lol:

Maybe she has more faith in my trapping abilities than I do. But I guess if I stumble across some of the prehistoric giant beavers- I'm set! What size board would I need for a 500lb beaver?

Gotta love her!

John


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Merry Christmas!

Got some coyote urine and bottle coyote lure. And oh ya, a sweater.


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> I got a headlight, some knife sharpeners and a scale. I told my wife I needed a good scale to weigh my beavers on because that tells me about what size to stretch them and I like keeping track of the weights from each colony so I know what's still out there. My old one is plumb wore out. The one she gave me goes up to 550lbs! :yikes: No- that's not a typo. Even after carrying a super blanket a mile it still doesn't feel like it weighs that much! :lol:
> 
> Maybe she has more faith in my trapping abilities than I do. But I guess if I stumble across some of the prehistoric giant beavers- I'm set! What size board would I need for a 500lb beaver?
> 
> ...


would you mind giving me the weight comparison size of the beaver and the board


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all


Haven't opened the present's,waiting for the kid's 

Board size for 500# beaver ='s side of a large barn
finding a pattern could be tuff


----------



## salmonguy10 (Dec 24, 2011)

what is the sizes of like a 20-50 lb beaver board


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

salmonguy10 said:


> what is the sizes of like a 20-50 lb beaver board


check out the "beaver board" tread I posted some info there


----------



## mustang67 (Mar 12, 2007)

I got a combined count of 12 number 2 dukes.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I didn't open a single package, but I already have what I wanted:
A great wife
A wonderful son


On my want list:
A new knee
No back pain
No more Obama in the White House (Nov. '12 can't come fast enough)


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

Trapping related that is. Momma still tries to spoil her baby :gaga: I got an electric smoker and a jerky slicer to go with the dehydrator I already have. Also got an Avery finisher bag for duck and predator hunting (as soon as I take all of the noisy Velcro off.) 

But this year was about seeing her little brown eyes light up when she walked downstairs in the morning 

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I bought myself a new truck and an Minaska M-1 electronic caller for Christmas.


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

My mom and dad god be a shovel pick ax and hammer in one pan pads that goes under the the pans more wire some coyote lures gauntlet gloves and a bucket organizer . Made out this christmas


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

Firestorm e caller, 3x9 scope, ghuillie suit(sp) carry bag for caller. Just gotta get out and get some dog hunting in.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> Trapping related that is. Momma still tries to spoil her baby :gaga: I got an electric smoker and a jerky slicer to go with the dehydrator I already have. Also got an Avery finisher bag for duck and predator hunting (as soon as I take all of the noisy Velcro off.)
> 
> But this year was about seeing her little brown eyes light up when she walked downstairs in the morning
> 
> Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I bought myself a new truck and an Minaska M-1 electronic caller for Christmas.


 So....what made her eyes light up? New Fly Rod perhaps? Gillie suit? Half a dozen 220's? Do tell.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Kenetrec boots, gore tex pants, wool socks, and an alice pack im gunna DIY into a trap basket... 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I got my mom a Havaheart....lol...live trap the biggest one they make. She is in a city limits so footholds weren't an option...but she has a couple ***** that have been harassing her cats. I swear within 15 minutes that thing was out and baited. Showed her how to cock and fire my xbow and the little old lady was ready to go. Told her I have a new stretcher and don't throw them out.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Igot me some new Muck boots and a whole lotta gift cards for Bass Pro and Cabela's. Hope they got there trapping supplies stocked full, well what little selection they have.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

doogie mac said:


> So....what made her eyes light up? New Fly Rod perhaps? Gillie suit? Half a dozen 220's? Do tell.



Hahaha I wish. She does try to fill her pockets with acorns when she goes to the park in hopes of "trapping" (more like luring) the squirrels onto the front porch. It's a start :lol:


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

motorcityhtps said:


> Hahaha I wish. She does try to fill her pockets with acorns when she goes to the park in hopes of "trapping" (more like luring) the squirrels onto the front porch. It's a start :lol:


 Shes a keeper!  
My wife sure tolerates my antics more than I ever would!


----------



## BIGCHRIS (Nov 15, 2009)

I got a new backpack but that was around rifle season so that might count as a xmas present.

Sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Woolrich shirt, Power Dogg call, new shinning light and a New Granddaughter! (well she was born on the 16th) 8lb 4 oz and shes a sweetheart.

Merry Xmas & Happy New Year!!!!

Mark


----------

